
Western US 'literally out of firefighters and equipment,' fire official says - jelliclesfarm
http://katu.com/news/local/western-us-is-literally-out-of-firefighters-and-equipment-clackamas-fire-chief-says
======
jelliclesfarm
Why can’t we use airships to douse fires?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
To the anonymous users who are protected from displaying their ignorance by
downvoting me without any comments/replies:
[http://www.euroairship.eu/index.php/forest-and-urban-
fires/](http://www.euroairship.eu/index.php/forest-and-urban-fires/)

